# Food Trucks in River Forest, Illinois area



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

I apologize if this is in the wrong forum but I imagine a moderator will move it, if necessary.

A private club in River Forest IL is looking for several food trucks in the Chicago area to cater a "food truck night".

The relevant details are as follows:

June 25, 6:30PM to 9PM.

People between 150-250, 5 food trucks.   Will pre-pay.

Thanks.


----------

